# Autotrail Excel range?



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

What happened to them....did I miss something :roll:


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

They stopped making them in 2012. The Excel became the Tracker after some modifications and upgrades as is reflected in their price.
I have the 670B (2011). My wife and I love it. We have added quite a few upgrades but it fundamentally remains as the original design.

Most of our usage is in Europe and now that my wife has ceased working plan to spend much more time with it in Europe.
My particular favorites are the fixed double bed and the general layout which is perfect for two people. 

I also like the large viewing angle to my left when driving in France I can look over my left shoulder and see outside all the way down to and including the Hab door which is great at difficult junctions.

I also have the 2.3 engine and when we cruise at 2000 r.p.m. average just over 30 m.p.g.

I contacted Autotrail earlier this year and asked if they could tell me how many Excel's were sold but they refused to divulge this information.
Recently, I saw an Excel (2010 build) advertised for £26,000. That's a big drop in price from new.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thankyou for that.....I did miss something :roll: 
Had a Tracker for the past 6 years and am looking at a couple of 640/670s.....the prices are very tempting :wink:


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

EJB said:


> Thankyou for that.....I did miss something :roll:
> Had a Tracker for the past 6 years and am looking at a couple of 640/670s.....the prices are very tempting :wink:


I liked the 640 but the weight limitation in the garage put me of. Go for the 670, if you can get one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

EJB said:


> What happened to them....did I miss something :roll:


Frank Sinatra would be 98 today.!

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

[quote="raynipper"[/quote]

Frank Sinatra would be 98 today.!

Ray.[/quote]

*Not many people know that!!!! *:wink:


----------

